# Atropoides nummifer



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

Here's a few pics of some Jumpers that I came across..


















this was a big girl..gravid and soaking up whatever heat she could on a stormy afternoon









Male, found about 50m outside of our camp and about 300m up stream from were the gravid female was on the same day (this area has a good population of _A. nummifer_)









A lovely golden juvie (found at a camp on the opposite side of the park to the others (but in similar pristine habitat close to water). I love the pale yellow tail tip...handy for caudal luring! 

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi there Rob

could you drop me a PM with the capture location and country? fantastic species, and awesome looks. there is one area i know of with a very high A. nummifer population density, and rumours of some very large individuals, cant imagine so but wonder if it is the same place

cheers


----------

